# Jingle Blues Licks



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here are 2 licks you might enjoy?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Heckuva good time RR!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Love it. Going to play this dressed as Santa at the local bar jam. Thanks!


----------



## brucew (Dec 30, 2017)

Talk about timely! My tomorrow is planned.


----------

